# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Компания «Белтелеком» поздравляет с праздником весны!

## ByFly

Смело можно утверждать, что 8 марта &ndash; самый красивый день в году. Ведь с него по-настоящему начинается весна, а весна &ndash; это подснежники и тюльпаны, счастливые улыбки прекрасных женщин, солнечное настроение и светлые длинные дни. А еще воодушевленные мужчины с подарками и теплыми словами для своих дам.



_Уважаемые женщины!_
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## гость

Лучше бы уважаемый БТК на оф. сайте дал актуальную информацию об устранении неполадок оборудования по Минской области. Целый день работа стоит. Отличный подарок в преддверии 8 марта!

----------

